# Kayak with a sail, do I need to register it?



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I've rigged up my kayak with a sail an was wondering if I need to register it with the state? 

I'd say its propulsion is 60/40 paddle to sail. The length is 10 feet and its for personal use only.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm sure Boehr will answer definitively. But I don't believe you need to register it. It's only ten feet long, it's a kayak, and it doesn't have a motor. I don't believe that they consider a sail a motor. If you hang ANY type of motor on it, yes you need to register it. Here's a link to registration requirements...

http://www.boat-ed.com/mi/handbook/register.htm

John


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Actually, I believe all vessels powered by sail are required to register.

From the SoS website: http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,1607,7-127-1585_15242-34638--,00.html

"Watercraft - Registration Required 

All watercraft on Michigan waters, including privately-owned lakes and waterways, must be registered except:

watercraft 16 ft. or less, propelled by oars or paddles, and not used for rental or commercial purposes,
non-motorized canoes and kayaks not used for rental or commercial purposes, rafts, surfboards, sailboards, and swim floats, regardless of length,
watercraft registered in another state and used only temporarily in Michigan.
For most watercraft the registration fee is based on length. All registrations expire on March 31 in the third year of issuance."


Nowhere here does it indicate that vessels powered by sail are exempt from registration, regardless of their length. You may want to call the SoS for clarification through...


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I think you may be right. I was looking at the info on the DNR site. I thought they had the same information there as the SOS. It seems like from that information you would need to register it if you put a sail on it. It says kayaks of 10 are exempt if they're propelled by an oar or paddle. 

John


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, non powered (meaning not powered by motor but powered by sail) vessels must must be registered at a cost of $9.00 for 3 years for the vessel mentioned unless the prices have changed in the last few years.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks Boehr. Its nice to have someone that can give the correct answer to our questions instead of relying on the often times incorrect speculation of others. I hope retirement is treating you well. 

I just renewed the registration for my small sailboat this spring and it was $9. The least expensive registration of any one my of toys.


----------

